# An intellectual joke



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Barrack Obama is visiting a Glasgow hospital.

He enters a ward full of patients with no obvious sign of injury or illness,

He greets one.



The patient replies:

Fair fa your honest sonsie face,
Great chieftain o the puddin race,
Aboon them a ye take yer place,
Painch, tripe or thairm,
As langs my airm.



Obama is confused, so he just grins and moves on to the next patient.



The next patient responds:

Some hae meat an canna eat,
And some wad eat that want it,
But we hae meat an we can eat,
So let the Lord be thankit.



Even more confused, and his grin now rictus-like, the President moves on to the next patient, who immediately begins to chant:



Wee sleekit, cowerin, timorous beasty,
O the panic in thy breasty,
Thou needna start awa sae hastie,
Wi bickering brattle



Now seriously troubled, Obama turns to the accompanying doctor and asks, 'Is this a psychiatric ward?'

'No,' replies the doctor, 'this is the serious Burns unit.'









Be Happy .............


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I like it, whether carolgavin will............


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi LOVE IT Andy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

When I first heard that joke it was Winston Churchill who was visiting the ward - or was it Lloyd George?


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

Want an intellectual joke?

What's the difference between an Entomologist and an Etymologist?

v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v




An Etymologist knows the difference.


Boom Boom --- or --- I'll get my coat!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Get your coat!

No, quite good really, made me chuckle.


----------

